# INTp "ILI" Subtypes



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

*ILI - INTp - Critic

Dominant subtype:








(Victor Gulenko) Practical and operational, they dislike any useless activity. They try to extract benefit from everything, does not allow industrial wastes - everything must be reasonably used. Loves company, friends, a good table. A sense of humour is well developed. Knows how to get along with those around him. They are outwardly elegant, sociable; however, sometimes of a weakened constitution. 

Creative subtype:








(Victor Gulenko) Ascetic, grumbling, loves to emphasize deficiencies, searches for opponents. Criticizes sometimes with a dose of biliousness. Frequently have a very slim figure; they can provoke conflicts and actions, including commercial ones. Possesses large erudition and memory, frequently gets stuck in details. A scientist and theorist that makes fundamental developments and who also has an eye for social-economic tendencies. Using analogies, frequently they can predict the development of an ongoing process. Outwardly slovenly and negligent. Little regard to their health. 

Normalizing subtype:








(Valentine Meged & Anatoly Ovcharov) The logical subtype provides the impression of a self-assured, sane and judicious person. Sometimes seems haughty and derisive, but is usually kind and often smiling, despite their smile seeming monotonous and tired. Possess a critical mentality coupled with a sense of humor; skeptical, ironic and mistrustful. Trying to be polite they often limit which ideas they project aloud. Constantly subject everything to analysis and trusts more in figures and facts than in early conclusions. A respectable rationalizer, able to detect and abandon useless affairs. Sometimes heavy-set, however, gait is usually quick while movements are purposeful and resolute. Can gesticulate, appears gusty and impulsive when doing so; usually remains still with silent advantage. 

Harmonizing subtype:








(Valentine Meged & Anatoly Ovcharov) The intuitive subtype seems to be a quiet, counterbalanced, even sluggish person. Their movements are smooth and slow. They’re internally timid but they attempt to hide this under a mask of irony. Are tactful, polite, and scrupulous. Tries to avoid straightforwardness and criticisms in their conversations; are affable and kind but seldom smile. Despite their attempts to hide weakness they are, nonetheless, internally rather sensitive, inconsistent and vulnerable; thus they often find themselves suppressed and dissatisfied, and from this stems negative moods and emotions. Their moods may further be afflicted due to the state of their health; they rarely discuss such problems with anyone. They keep people, psychologically, at a distance. Like to talk and tell things to people, meanwhile they possess good figurative thinking for they read/reflect much. Gait and movements are smooth, barely ever shaken. 
*


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I have all the triangles. I can make anything with them. Even a triangle.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Hum.... I can be any of these depending on ... dunno... the weather?


----------

